
Julian Assange Was Expelled for Exposing Pres. Lenin Moreno’s Corruption - onetimemanytime
https://twitter.com/MashiRafael/status/1116334415096025089
======
onetimemanytime
Someone--guess who :)?--leaked some emails, business accounts showing
corruption and a photo of the President, Lenin, eating a lobster breakfast in
his bed. Looks like Ecuador is going through austerity measures so doesn't
look good.

[http://inapapers.org/index.html](http://inapapers.org/index.html)

[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6919797/Was-
Julian-...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6919797/Was-Julian-
Assange-expelled-embassy-leaked-picture-lobster.html)

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/12/world/europe/ecuador-
assa...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/12/world/europe/ecuador-assange-
wikileaks.html)

~~~
microwavecamera
I don't know, everything about this story is strange. Last year the Ecuador
embassy cut off Assange's internet access, then Wikileaks began giving public
statements that it was sitting on a trove of documents concerning Moreno and
the Ecuadorian government that many people interpreted as a veiled threat.
Shortly after, Assange's internet access was restored and Wikileaks never
released the alleged documents. The documents were obviously released anyways
but there's no clear evidence that Wikileaks or Assange was involved. I'm
guessing whoever was the original source for the documents released it
themselves after Wikileaks declined to. This isn't the first time Wikileaks
has been implicated in selectively releasing information for political
purposes. Wikileaks also declined to release a massive collection of documents
concerning corruption in the Russian government for unknown reasons during the
same period it was releasing sensitive documents leaked from the CIA and NSA.
Those documents were also released by the original sources after Wikileaks
declined to release them.

